# Who Is Real Sikh ?



## vipkolon (Mar 30, 2012)

A child born in a Brahmin family is assumed to be a Brahmin on grounds of coincidence of birth and on similar grounds a child is called a Kshatriya on account of being born in Kshatriya family. However, a son of a doctor does not automatically become a doctor and a son of an engineer does not automatically become an engineer. It is a priceless and very valuable gift to become a disciple of perfect master and does not come by birth or inheritance. This is not like a piece of sweet which anybody can take and when delivers instant gratification. It is not like a fruit plucked from a roadside tree which anyone can pick and eat. Discipleship of a perfect master is precious gift given consciously by divine grace of living master in form of a formal initiation.

सतिगुर तुठै पाइऐ साधसंगति गुरमति गुरसिखी |

जो बच्चा ब्राह्मण के घर पैदा होता है उसे जन्म के संयोग से ब्राह्मण ही मान लिया जाता है और किसी क्षत्रिय के घर में पैदा होने पर क्षत्रिय मान लिया जाता है | पर किसी डाक्टर का बेटा डाक्टर या इंजीनियर का बेटा इंजीनियर स्वत: ही नहीं बन जाता है | सच्चे रहबर की शागिर्दी एक बेशकिमती नियामत है जो ख़ुद अपनेआप या जन्म से या विरासत में नही पायी जा सकती है | ये कोई मोतीचूर का लड्डू नहीं है जिसे मुंह में ले लिया और स्वाद आ गया | ये कोई सड़क पर लगाया हुआ पेड़ नहीं है जिससे जब चाहा फ़ल तोड़ कर खा लिए | पूर्ण दरवेश की रहबरी तो एक पूर्ण होशो-हवास में बख़्शा हुआ बेशकीमती और बेजोड़ तोहफ़ा है, इसके लिए कामिल दरवेश का दयाल होना और अपनी दया की दीक्षा का अमली ज़ामा देना निहायत ही जरुरी है |

After taking initiation from perfect master, obeying his will and command, following the path of meditation for God realization, is like undergoing a process of living after dying. To walk on this way is as difficult as walking on a sharp and hair like thin edge of the sword. How one can dare to walk on such a way where even light weight creatures like ant, mosquitoes do not dare to put step and when he is already heavily burdened with tons of load of lust, passions and bad karmas. The one, who is willing to be pressed in oil press machine like mustard, can dare to go on that path.

गुरुसिखी बारीक है खंड़े धार गली अति भीड़ी |
ओथै टिकै न भुणहणा चलि न सकै उपरि कीड़ी |
वालहुं निकी आखीऐ तेलु तिलहु लै कोल्हू पीड़ी |

भुणहणा – मच्छर |

किसी सच्चे रास्ते के रहबर से बैअत (दीक्षित) होकर उसके हुक्म और रज़ा में चलते हुए परवरदिग़ार से विसाल के लिए बन्दगी का रास्ता, मरकर ज़न्दा होने का मार्ग है | उस पर चलना उतना ही कठिन है जितना तलवार की तेज़ और बाल से बारीक धार पर चलना | जिस मार्ग पर मच्छरों, चींटियों जैसे हलके जीव क़दम बढ़ाने की हिम्मत न रखते हों, उस पर वह क्या चलेगा जिसकें सिर पर वासनाओं की कई मन भारी गठरी लदी हो ? जो कोई कोल्हू में पेले जानेवाले सरसों के समान पीड़े जाने के लिये तैयार हो, उसे ही इधर अपना रुख करना चाहिये |


----------



## Annie (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you saying that only Amritdhari are real Sikhs? Are different levels of learning not possible?


----------



## vipkolon (Mar 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> Are you saying that only Amritdhari are real Sikhs? Are different levels of learning not possible?


No, what I mean to say that state of mind of devotee is more important than outward tag of a Sikh. A true Sikh has to be Gurumukh and not Manmukh. He should control his mind and surrender it to Hukm of Satguru. He should become example to the whole world and show them the divine glory of Akal Purukh. People should not call him Sikh by his outward appearance but the glory and shine on his face, peace and contentment in his eyes, love and compassion for mankind. Guru Nanak's message is not only for Sikhs but for all humanity. A person belonging to Sikh community does not become a Sikh automatically but he has to prove his worthiness by spiritual efforts. A non-Sikh following Guru Sahibs's teachings can be called as true Sikh as Guru Granth Sahib contains vanis of more than 30 saints which were not Sikhs but Guru Sahibs has considered them as true Sikhs.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> Are you saying that only Amritdhari are real Sikhs? Are different levels of learning not possible?




I think hes saying..ONLY Mustard seeds willing to be PRESSED in the oil mill will produce Mustard OIL.......others will remain just mustard seeds...

I dont think "different" levels of mustard oil...or seeds in various stages of production are...feasible..although could be...i suppose...

An "AMRITDHAREE" has of NECESSITY.....stand UP and OFFER his/her HEAD on His/her PALM....as is commanded in Gurbani....Sir dhar TALEE...galee meri ayo....JE TO PREM KHELLANN KA CHAO ~~...no COMPULSION though..its VOLUNTARY !! no one is forced/compelled to PLAY the GAME of LOVE.........BUT if one does CHOOSE to PLAY..then no more questions/doubts/ whatever....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 31, 2012)

Those 30..."non-Sikhs" whose Gurbani is enshrined in the SGGS and shares EQUAL status with the SIKH GURUS..have Played the GAME OF LOVE..and did carry their Heads on their PALMS....Bhagat Kabir Ji or Bhagat ravidass Ji wouldnt have ..."run away"....just as Guru Arjun ji didnt run away..Guru teg bahdur Ji didnt run away..the 5 year old Zorawar singh fateh Singh didnt run away form the walls of Sirhind....EACH STOOD FIRM to be COUNTED.
SO if a "non-sikh"...has the Courage to Stand up and be counted..and doesnt run away ( as the many HUNDREDS who were on-lookers/by-standers type of SIKHS in CHANDNNI CHOWK that fateful day when Guru teg bahdur Ji was publicly executed...ONLY *2*..Bhai JAITA JI..and  businessman Bhai LAKHI SHAH Vanjara    Showed the Moral courage to STAND UP and be counted..while all other SIKHS melted away into the shadows....crying inside..weeping their hearts out..BUT still SLINKING AWAY nevertheless....Same scenario...at vasakhi 1699..Guru Ji asked for 5 Heads...among thousands...but only 5 came out one by one as called....*there was NO STAMPEDE to OFFER HEADS*....so YES..the "*GENUINE" SIKH is severely LIMITED and SCARCE*....as has been shown time and time again..although the HUGE CROWDS that THRONG Gurdwaras..and consider themselves SIKHS love to IMAGINE OTHERWISE.....our SIKH population worldwide stands at 25 MILLION....but not ALL are Balwant Singh Rajoanna.....*thats* a very very scarce "*commodity*" just as Guru Gobind Singh ji showed in vasakhi 1699..... My intention is not to "belittle" anyone..sikh or amrtidharee..or non-sikh....my purpose is to state the facts as History shows...and facts/history doesn't lie..or hide.....the TRUTH. I am also an "amritdharee"...BUT I too cannot state categorically that I am a balwant Singh rajoanna...i may imagine myself to be so...BUT only a situation can prove otherwise....as  a sword may spend all its life inside a scabbard...and can be tested only on the battlefield.....so an Amrtidharee may be a steel sword (in scabbard for decades)..and another "sikh" may be a PLASTIC SWORD (also in scabbard  for decades)...until such a testing situation arises..BOTH may Fail or Pass....only GURPARSAAD determines who passes and who fails...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 31, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Those 30..."non-Sikhs" whose Gurbani is enshrined in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and shares EQUAL status with the SIKH GURUS..have Played the GAME OF LOVE..and did carry their Heads on their PALMS....Bhagat Kabir Ji or Bhagat ravidass Ji wouldnt have ..."run away"....just as Guru Arjun ji didnt run away..Guru teg bahdur Ji didnt run away..the 5 year old Zorawar singh fateh Singh didnt run away form the walls of Sirhind....EACH STOOD FIRM to be COUNTED.
> SO if a "non-sikh"...has the Courage to Stand up and be counted..and doesnt run away ( as the many HUNDREDS who were on-lookers/by-standers type of SIKHS in CHANDNNI CHOWK that fateful day when Guru teg bahdur Ji was publicly executed...ONLY *2*..Bhai JAITA JI..and businessman Bhai LAKHI SHAH Vanjara Showed the Moral courage to STAND UP and be counted..while all other SIKHS melted away into the shadows....crying inside..weeping their hearts out..BUT still SLINKING AWAY nevertheless....Same scenario...at vasakhi 1699..Guru Ji asked for 5 Heads...among thousands...but only 5 came out one by one as called....*there was NO STAMPEDE to OFFER HEADS*....so YES..the "*GENUINE" SIKH is severely LIMITED and SCARCE*....as has been shown time and time again..although the HUGE CROWDS that THRONG Gurdwaras..and consider themselves SIKHS love to IMAGINE OTHERWISE.....our SIKH population worldwide stands at 25 MILLION....but not ALL are Balwant Singh Rajoanna.....*thats* a very very scarce "*commodity*" just as Guru Gobind Singh ji showed in vasakhi 1699..... My intention is not to "belittle" anyone..sikh or amrtidharee..or non-sikh....my purpose is to state the facts as History shows...and facts/history doesn't lie..or hide.....the TRUTH. I am also an "amritdharee"...BUT I too cannot state categorically that I am a balwant Singh rajoanna...i may imagine myself to be so...BUT only a situation can prove otherwise....as a sword may spend all its life inside a scabbard...and can be tested only on the battlefield.....so an Amrtidharee may be a steel sword (in scabbard for decades)..and another "sikh" may be a PLASTIC SWORD (also in scabbard for decades)...until such a testing situation arises..BOTH may Fail or Pass....only GURPARSAAD determines who passes and who fails...japposatnamwaheguru:


 
How any one can prove that those 30 whose Gurbanee is enshrined in SGGS  are or were Non Sikhs .? At that timtes there was nothing like any person to be known as Amritdhari or So.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 31, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> How any one can prove that those 30 whose Gurbanee is enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji  are or were Non Sikhs .? At that timtes there was nothing like any person to be known as Amritdhari or So.
> Prakash.S.Bagga



Paraksh Ji..
People (misguided ones) refer to them as .."non-sikh" simply based on their names/caste etc. To me ( many say i am misguided too.ha ha ) each contributor to SGGS is a SIKH of GURU NANAK JI SAHIB...as He is the Founder, the Fountain Head who ESTABLISHED ALL and EACH ONE of the BASICS foundation BRICKS of GURMATT. Thus He chose ONLY the GURBANI that absolutley "FIT" this Gurmatt concept and REJECTED all that Bani that failed to COMPLY..*.even IF that REJECTED Bani came from the same source such as Kabir Ji or Ravidass Ji.* ( This bani thats NOT INCLUDED in SGGS does exist in granths other than SGGS and is NOT considered GURBANI by SIKHS ).

Prof sahib Singh ji has proved most satisfactorily that Guru nanank Ji himself collected the GURBANI form these various 30 contributors while on his Udasiis (travels). Some Babas and mahapurash do tell  TALL TALES of how the SPIRITS of these 30 saints came before GURU ARJUN JI and PLEADED for their bani to be included in SGGS....but this is  a tall tale worthy of birds ..not logical rational humans. Others actually believe that these 30 actually MET GURU NANAK JI in HUMAN FORM and gave him their compositions..another tale that defies history and logic.

Many SIKHS actually actively propogate the NON-SIKH .....to prove the UNIVERSALITY..the Humanity/worldwide appeal etc etc of SGGS...as IF what the GURU SAHIBS wrote "alone" couldn't stand scrutiny as being Universal TRUTH..or for Humanity worldwide etc etc...The Message of GURU NANAK ALONE fits the bill more than adequately...because Mehla Pehla has laid down ALL the rules and is COMPLETE in ALL aspects...but whatever it is..the basic underlying TRUTH is that there are 30 plus contributors to SGGS who come form various REGIONS, ECONOMIC and SOCIAL backgrounds, various religious paths and leanings, castes, etc etc etc..and ALL these PEARLS of exceptional Value are indeed strung on a STRING woven by GURU NANAK JI SAHIB to produce the Worlds most wondrous Necklace..the SGGS.


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 2, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I think hes saying..ONLY Mustard seeds willing to be PRESSED in the oil mill will produce Mustard OIL.......others will remain just mustard seeds...
> 
> I dont think "different" levels of mustard oil...or seeds in various stages of production are...feasible..although could be...i suppose...
> 
> An "AMRITDHAREE" has of NECESSITY.....stand UP and OFFER his/her HEAD on His/her PALM....as is commanded in Gurbani....Sir dhar TALEE...galee meri ayo....JE TO PREM KHELLANN KA CHAO ~~...no COMPULSION though..its VOLUNTARY !! no one is forced/compelled to PLAY the GAME of LOVE.........BUT if one does CHOOSE to PLAY..then no more questions/doubts/ whatever....


The message of Bhai Gurdas Ji or Kabir Sahib is more on spiritual level than on worldly level. It refers to sacrificing of one's ego for entering the divine kingdom of Akal Purukh. It is very easy to fight in a war than to sit still in meditation for few hours. Before principle of "Peeri and Meeri" was propagated by Guru Hargovind Sahib (as that was the need of those times because Hindus and Sikhs were unsafe in those times), the message of previous Gurus was completely spiritual. Guru Nanak decried strongly the outward rituals and stressed on pure spirituality. His message was completely universal and applied to all irrespective of their castes, religions and nationalities. We will be doing a great disservice to Guru Sahibs if we try to restrict their teachings to Sikhs only. Guru Sahib had only one Hukm and that is to worship the Akal Purukh and nothing else. It is the ignorant human mind which is trying to divide even Sikhs into various sects based on different outward rituals. A true Amritdhari as per Guru Granth Sahib is one who drinks divine nectar in the inner spiritual region (Amrit Ka Sarovar) and a true Sikh is one who has controlled his mind from the five abnormalities. Guruvani is very clear on this. We have to read Guru Granth Sahib properly and internalize its principles in one's life. One should judge a Sikh not by his dress but by the dynamism of his personality. he should be a shining beacon to the humanity like the Guru Sahibs.


----------



## Babajis Servant (Apr 2, 2012)

SSA,

Bhai Vipkolon ji, thanks for you posts , I feel like you have really answered the question of who is a true Sikh, Up till now I have never come across such type of Gur Sikhs about whom I have read in all the Great Sikh History, My personal feeling (please forgive me I am hurting anyone).
Sikhs now a days just show up how daring they are, but the light and spark what should come out from a True Sikh is missing.
                  I feel Sikhi is now just like any other religion, as you need to be born in that religion to be called the Guy of that faith.
                       Sikhi is like a nector, this is something which God bless only to his loved ones and not to all.
                         I feel blessed as Babaji as shown me the way to know little about Sikhi, may Babaji give me chance and courage to be his smallest servant.

Bhul Chuk Maawfmundahug


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 2, 2012)

Babajis Servant said:


> SSA,
> 
> Bhai Vipkolon ji, thanks for you posts , I feel like you have really answered the question of who is a true Sikh, Up till now I have never come across such type of Gur Sikhs about whom I have read in all the Great Sikh History, My personal feeling (please forgive me I am hurting anyone).
> Sikhs now a days just show up how daring they are, but the light and spark what should come out from a True Sikh is missing.
> ...


Dear Babajis servant, 

Sat Shri Akal jee,

Thanks for your comment,

I would like to quote some lines from SGGS.

Bhai Gurdas ji tells about the attribute of true Sikh:

भाई गुरदास जी सच्चे शिष्य (सिख) की रहनी के बारे में बताते हैं:       

गुरु का सच्चा शिष्य (सिख) अमृत-वेला उठकर जागकर राम-नाम का सुमिरन करता है | वह अपना अधिक से अधिक समय प्रभु-भक्ति में बिताता है और इसके लिए अल्प आहार करता है, कम सोता है और बिना किसी विशेष कारण के  ज़बान नहीं खोलता है | उसके मुहँ से निकले शब्दों में मिठास होती है, वह किसी का दिल नहीं दुखाता और उसका व्यवहार अहंकार रहित और नम्रता पूर्ण होता है | वह हक-हलाल की कमाई खता है और यथाशक्ति अपनी अन्य आवश्यकता पूरी करता है | वह चाहे कितना धनवान हो जाये, उच्च पद प्राप्त कर ले, अपनी प्राप्ति की ढींग नहीं मारता है, किसी पर रोब नहीं डालता है | साध-संगत में जाकर गुरु की शिक्षा का मनन करता है और उसका ह्रदय गुरु के प्रेम में प्रफुल्लित रहता है | अपने इन नेक कार्यों के बदले में किसी सांसारिक फल की आशा नहीं रखता है |

ਪਿਛਲ ਰਾਤੀ ਜਾਗਣਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਦਿੜਾਏ।
ਮਿਠਾ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਨਿਵ ਚਲਣੁ ਹਥਹੁ ਦੇ ਕੈ ਭਲਾ ਮਨਾਏ।
ਥੋੜਾ ਸਵਣਾ ਖਾਵਣਾ ਥੋੜਾ ਬੋਲਨੁ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪਾਏ।
ਘਾਲਿ ਖਾਇ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਕਰੈ ਵਡਾ ਹੋਇ ਨ ਆਪੁ ਗਣਾਏ।
ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਗਾਂਵਦੇ ਰਾਤਿ ਦਿਹੈਂ ਨਿਤ ਚਲਿ ਚਲਿ ਜਾਏ।
ਸਬਦ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਪਰਚਾ ਕਰੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਰਚੈ ਮਨ ਪਰਚਾਏ।
ਆਸਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਨਿਰਾਸੁ ਵਲਾਏ ॥੧੫॥

पिछल रातीं जागणा नामु दानु इसनानु दिड़ाए ।
मिठा बोलणु निव चलणु हथहु दे कै भला मनाए ।
थोड़ा सवणा खावणा थोड़ा बोलनु गुरमति पाए ।
घालि खाइ सुक्रितु करै वडा होइ न आपु गणाए ।
साधसंगति मिलि गांवदे राति दिहैं नित चलि चलि जाए ।
सबद सुरति परचा करै सतिगुरु परचै मनु परचाए ।
सबद सुरति परचा करै सतिगुरु परचै मनु परचाए ।
आसा विचि निरासु वलाए ॥१५॥


The Sikh awakes in the pre-dawn hour and meditating upon Nan, he becomes alert for ablution and charity. He speaks sweetly, moves humbly and giving away something by his hands for the well being of others feels happy. Sleeping and eating moderately he, according to the teachings of the Guru, also does not speak much. He toils to earn, performs good deeds and though being great never gets his greatness noticed. Walking for day and night he reaches where Gurbant is sung in the congregation. He keeps his consciousness merged in the Word and maintains in the mind love for the true Guru. Amid hopes and desires, he remains detached.


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 2, 2012)

Guruvani also defines the conduct of true Sikh like this:


सेव कीती संतोखीईं जिन्ही सचो सचु धिआइआ ॥
ओन्ही मंदै पैरु न रखिओ करि सुक्रितु धरमु कमाइआ ॥
ओन्ही दुनीआ तोड़े बंधना अंनु पाणी थोड़ा खाइआ ॥
तूं बखसीसी अगला नित देवहि चड़हि सवाइआ ॥
वडिआई वडा पाइआ ॥७॥

संतोखीई - संतोष रखनेवालों ने (Ones having patience) ; सुक्रित - नेक कमाई (Right livelihood); बख्सीसी – बख्शीशें (Favours) ; अगला - बहुत ज्यादा (Too much) |

ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥.ਸੇਵ ਕੀਤੀ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਈ
ਓਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਮੰਦੈ ਪੈਰੁ ਨ ਰਖਿਓ ਕਰਿ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਕਮਾਇਆ ॥
ਓਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਤੋੜੇ ਬੰਧਨਾ ਅੰਨੁ ਪਾਣੀ ਥੋੜਾ ਖਾਇਆ ॥
ਤੂੰ ਬਖਸੀਸੀ ਅਗਲਾ ਨਿਤ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਚੜਹਿ ਸਵਾਇਆ ॥
ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵਡਾ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੭॥ (SGGS 466-467)

 Those who serve are content. They meditate on the Truest of the True. They do not place their feet in sin, but do good deeds and live righteously in Dharma. They burn away the bonds of the world, and eat a simple diet of grain and water. You are the Great Forgiver; You give continually, more and more each day. By His greatness, the Great Lord is obtained. ||7||

प्रभु के भक्तों ने सब्र, धीरज और संतोष का गुण धारण करते हुए, उस सच्चे की भक्ति की और राम नाम का सुमिरन किया | वे गलत रास्ते पर नहीं गये | उन्होनें हक-हलाल की कमाई और शुभ कर्म रखते हुए, अर्थात परमार्थ के मार्ग पर चलने का यत्न किया | उन्होनें खान-पान की और ध्यान कम दिया और आत्मा को संसार के साथ बांधनेवाले बंधन तोड़ लिए | हे प्रभु ! तू बख्शनहार है ! तू एक बार बख्शीश  करके रुक नहीं जाता | तेरी बख्शीश हर वक्त जारी रहती है और दिन प्रतिदिन बढती जाती है | तेरे संतोषी भक्त तेरी दया से तेरी भक्ति करते हुए तेरे साथ मिलाप कर लेते हैं |

सेव कीती संतोखीईं जिन्ही सचो सचु धिआइआ ॥ 

In this pauri (stanza) Guru Sahib is describing the conduct of a true Sikh (seeker) who has surrendered himself in the shelter of Satguru and is meditating over the Ram Naam (Holy Word). He explains that real sikh (seeker) is living example of tolerance, patience and satisfaction and does not loses believe in his Guru even in the period of adversities. He accepts what is showered upon him by the grace of Almighty and remains satisfied in that and remains in the devotion of Him and His Holy Name (Satnam).

इस पौड़ी में गुरु साहिब सतगुरु की शरण द्वारा नाम का अभ्यास करनेवाले सिख (शिष्य) की रहनी बयान कर रहे हैं | गुरु साहिब समझा रहे हैं कि सच्चा सिख संतोष, सब्र और धीरज की प्रत्यक्ष मिसाल होता है और कैसी भी मुश्किल आयें उसका गुरु में विश्वास अड़ोलता नहीं है | जो कुछ भी मालिक उनको अपनी रहमत द्वारा बख्शता है, वे उसी में संतुष्ट रहते हुए उसकी भक्ति और नाम की आराधना में लगे रहते हैं |

ओन्ही मंदै पैरु न रखिओ करि सुक्रितु धरमु कमाइआ ॥ 

In this line, the conduct and living style of devotee of God - a very important aspect of spirituality – has been stresses upon. The devotee of Lord remains in the will of his Guru and surrenders his mind to Him. He tried to avoid committing sinful acts so that he does not gets ashamed in the court of Lord. The word ‘Sukrit’ is Guruvani has been used to mean earning by rightful means and pious acts and also for practise of Holy Word (Satnam). Wealth earned by corruption, cheating, unlawful means is not acceptable in the kingdom of Satguru and one has to pay for it. If you have two pieces of bread (Roti) with you but need only one then you should share it with the people (Sadh Sangat). God is pleased by your act. Guru Arjun Dev says:

इस लाइन में मालिक के भक्त की करनी और रहनी के बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण पक्ष पर प्रकाश डाला गया है | प्रभु का भक्त गुरु के कहने में चलता है और मन को गुरु को समर्पित कर देता है | वह सबसे पहले पाप-कर्मों से बचने की कोशिश करता है जिससे उसे मालिक के दरबार में शर्मिंदा न होना पड़े | वाणी में 'सुक्रित' पद नेक यानी हक-हलाल की कमाई तथा शुभ कर्म के लिए भी प्रयोग किया गया है और नाम के अभ्यास के लिए भी | रिश्वतखोरी, ठगी, बेईमानी से कमाया धन गुरु के दरबार में स्वीकार नहीं, उसका हिसाब देना पड़ेगा | अगर अपने पास दो रोटी हैं और भूख सिर्फ एक की है तो उसे साध-संगत की सेवा में देना चाहिए | मालिक उससे से प्रसन्न होता है | गुरु अर्जुन देव जी फरमाते हैं:

दिनु राति कमाइअड़ो सो आइओ माथै ॥
जिसु पासि लुकाइदड़ो सो वेखी साथै ॥
संगि देखै करणहारा काइ पापु कमाईऐ ॥
सुक्रितु कीजै नामु लीजै नरकि मूलि न जाईऐ ॥



ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਕਮਾਇਅੜੋ ਸੋ ਆਇਓ ਮਾਥੈ ॥
ਜਿਸੁ ਪਾਸਿ ਲੁਕਾਇਦੜੋ ਸੋ ਵੇਖੀ ਸਾਥੈ ॥
ਸੰਗਿ ਦੇਖੈ ਕਰਣਹਾਰਾ ਕਾਇ ਪਾਪੁ ਕਮਾਈਐ ॥
ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਕੀਜੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੀਜੈ ਨਰਕਿ ਮੂਲਿ ਨ ਜਾਈਐ ॥ (SGGS 461)


Those actions you perform, day and night, are recorded upon your forehead. And the One, from whom you hide these actions - He sees them, and is always with you. The Creator Lord is with you; He sees you, so why commit sins? So perform good deeds, and chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord; you shall never have to go to hell. Guru Arjun Dev Ji says elsewhere in Guruvani:

जो कर्म आप दिन रात करते हो, वो आपके ललाट पर अंकित हो जाते हैं और चित्रगुप्त की बही में लिखे जाते हैं | और जिस परमेश्वर से तुम इन कर्मों को छिपाना चाहते हो वो तुम्हारी रग- रग से वाकिफ है क्योंकि तुम्हारे अंतर में बसा है | वो हर समय तुम्हारे साथ है और तुम्हारे हर कृत्य को देख रहा है, फिर तुम क्यों पाप करते हो ? शुभ कर्म करो और मालिक का नाम का सुमिरन करो और फिर तुम कभी नरक में नहीं जाओगे | गुरु अर्जुन देव जी एक अन्य प्रसंग में कहते हैं:

संतहु राम नामि निसतरीऐ ॥
ऊठत बैठत हरि हरि धिआईऐ अनदिनु सुक्रितु करीऐ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
संत का मारगु धरम की पउड़ी को वडभागी पाए ॥
कोटि जनम के किलबिख नासे हरि चरणी चितु लाए ॥२॥


ਸੰਤਹੁ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਿ ਨਿਸਤਰੀਐ ॥
ਊਠਤ ਬੈਠਤ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਕਰੀਐ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਸੰਤ ਕਾ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਧਰਮ ਕੀ ਪਉੜੀ ਕੋ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਪਾਏ ॥
ਕੋਟਿ ਜਨਮ ਕੇ ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਨਾਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਏ ॥੨॥ (SGGS 622)


O Saints, salvation comes from the Lord's Name. While standing up and sitting down, meditate on the Lord's Name. Night and day, do good deeds. The way of the Saints is the ladder of righteous living, found only by great good fortune. The sins of millions of incarnations are washed away, by focusing your consciousness on the Lord's feet. Guru Ramdas Ji also calls remembrance (Sumiran) of Lord as good action (Sukrit):

ओ संतो ! परमात्मा के नाम का सुमिरन करने से मोक्ष की प्राप्ति होती है | उठते- बैठे मालिक के नाम का सुमिरन करो | दिन रात शुभ कर्म करो | संतो का मार्ग सही रहनी का मार्ग है जो बड़े नसीब वालों को मिलता है | असंख्य जन्मों के पाप कर्म मालिक के चरणों पर ध्यान लगाने से नष्ट हो जाते है | जैसे एक आग की चिंगारी सूखे घास को बड़े ढेर को क्षण भर में स्वाह कर देती है | गुरु रामदास जी ने भी रामनाम के सुमिरन को उत्तम सुक्रित कहा है:

जगि सुक्रितु कीरति नामु है मेरी जिंदुड़ीए हरि कीरति हरि मनि धारे राम ॥
हरि हरि नामु पवितु है मेरी जिंदुड़ीए जपि हरि हरि नामु उधारे राम ॥
सभ किलविख पाप दुख कटिआ मेरी जिंदुड़ीए मलु गुरमुखि नामि उतारे राम ॥


ਜਗਿ ਸੁਕ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੁੜੀਏ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਧਾਰੇ ਰਾਮ ॥
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਵਿਤੁ ਹੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੁੜੀਏ ਜਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਉਧਾਰੇ ਰਾਮ ॥
ਸਭ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਪਾਪ ਦੁਖ ਕਟਿਆ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੁੜੀਏ ਮਲੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਉਤਾਰੇ ਰਾਮ ॥ (SGGS 539)


In this world, the best occupation is to sing the Praises of the Naam, O my soul. Singing the Praises of the Lord, the Lord is enshrined in the mind. The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is immaculate and pure, O my soul. Chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, one is saved. All sins and errors are erased, O my soul; with the Naam, the Gurmukh washes off this filth.

इस संसार में सबसे अच्छा कार्य राम नाम का सुमिरन है | ओ मेरे मन ! राम नाम को जप | राम नाम को जपने से मन में राम बस जाएगा और तू राममय हो जाएगा | हरी के नाम जपने से जीव काल की मार से बच जाता है | सारे पाप कर्म और गलतियाँ मिट जाती है | हरी का नाम अनुपम और निर्मल है जिससे से जन्म-जन्म की मल साफ़ हो जाती है |

ओन्ही दुनीआ तोड़े बंधना अंनु पाणी थोड़ा खाइआ ॥

The devotion towards God and the love towards God helps in communion with God. The attachment towards the world and its objects binds one with this world. The living style of devotee is always different from materialistic people. They try to break the shackles of attachments with this world rather than increasing the bondages of illusion with this world. Guru Nanak dev Ji indicates this fact in the sixteenth stanza of “Vaan of Maajh”:

परमेश्वर का प्रेम और प्रभु की भक्ति, प्रभु से विसाल करने में मददगार साबित होती है | दुनिया का मोह जीव को संसार के साथ बाँधता है | प्रभु के आशिको की रहनी आम इंसानों से कुछ अलग होती है | वे माया के बंधन बढाने के बजाय तोड़ने का यत्न करते हैं | गुरु नानक देव जी 'वार माझ की' की सोलहवी पौड़ी में संकेत करते हैं :
भगत आपे मेलिअनु जिनी सचो सचु कमाइआ ॥
सैसारी आपि खुआइअनु जिनी कूड़ु बोलि बोलि बिखु खाइआ ॥
चलण सार न जाणनी कामु करोधु विसु वधाइआ ॥
भगत करनि हरि चाकरी जिनी अनदिनु नामु धिआइआ ॥
दासनि दास होइ कै जिनी विचहु आपु गवाइआ ॥


ਭਗਤ ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲਿਅਨੁ ਜਿਨੀ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਇਆ ॥
ਸੈਸਾਰੀ ਆਪਿ ਖੁਆਇਅਨੁ ਜਿਨੀ ਕੂੜੁ ਬੋਲਿ ਬੋਲਿ ਬਿਖੁ ਖਾਇਆ ॥
ਚਲਣ ਸਾਰ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀ ਕਾਮੁ ਕਰੋਧੁ ਵਿਸੁ ਵਧਾਇਆ ॥
ਭਗਤ ਕਰਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਚਾਕਰੀ ਜਿਨੀ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥
 ਦਾਸਨਿ ਦਾਸ ਹੋਇ ਕੈ ਜਿਨੀ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ (SGGS 145)

He blends His devotees with Himself; they practice Truth, and only Truth. The Lord Himself leads the people of the world astray; they tell lies, and by telling lies, they eat poison. They do not recognize the ultimate reality that we all must go; they continue to cultivate the poisons of sexual desire and anger. The devotees serve the Lord; night and day, they meditate on the Naam. Becoming the slaves of the Lord's slaves, they eradicate selfishness and conceit from within. Guru Govind Singh also says:

परमात्मा अपने भक्तों को अपने में ज़ज्ब (लीन) कर लेता है और वे सिर्फ सत्य को ही मानते और अभ्यास करते हैं | परमात्मा में हुक्म से ही मनमुख इस मायामय दुनियाँ में भटकते हैं और झूठ बोलते हैं और मांस, मदिरा आदि विषय-विकारों के ज़हर में लिप्त रहते हैं | वे परम सत्य को नकारते हैं और काम, क्रोध के विष का पान करते हैं | प्रभु के भक्त नम्रतापूर्वक प्रभु की भक्ति करते हैं | वे विषय-विकारों, इन्द्रियों के भोगो से दूर रहते हुए प्रभु के नाम के साथ लिव जोड़कर रखते हैं | संसार के लोग पेट भरकर खाना खाकर ऊपर-नीचें सांस लेते हैं और खर्राटें मार कर सोते हैं जबकि हरी के भक्त भक्ति करने के लिए कम भोजन करते हैं और थोड़ी नींद में संतोष करते हैं | गुरु गोविन्द सिंह जी भी कहते हैं:   

अलप अहार सुलाप सी निंद्रा दया छिमा तन प्रीति ॥
सील संतोख सदा निरबाहिबो ह्वैबो त्रिगुण अतीति ॥
काम क्रोध हंकार लोभ हठ मोह न मन सो लयावै ॥
तब ही आतम तत को दरसे परम पुरख कह पावै ॥

ਅਲਪ ਅਹਾਰ ਸੁਲਾਪ ਸੀ ਨਿੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਦਯਾ ਛਿਮਾ ਤਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ॥
ਸੀਲ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰਬਾਹਿਬੋ ਹ੍ਵੈਬੋ ਤ੍ਰਿਗੁਣ ਅਤੀਤਿ ॥੨॥
ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਹੰਕਾਰ ਲੋਭ ਹਠ ਮੋਹ ਨ ਮਨ ਸੋ ਲਯਾਵੈ ॥
ਤਬ ਹੀ ਆਤਮ ਤਤ ਕੋ ਦਰਸੇ ਪਰਮ ਪੁਰਖ ਕਹ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੩॥ (Dasam Granth Sainchi 2, 669-70)

Eat less and sleep less, cherish mercy and forgiveness; Practise gentleness and contentment and remain free from three modes. Keep your mind unattached from lust, anger, greed, insistence and infatuation, Then you will visualize the supreme essence and realise the supreme Purusha.

गुरु साहिब फरमाते हैं कि जो भक्त कम खाता है, कम सोता है और ह्रदय में संयम, क्षमा, दया और संतोष धारण करता है, वह तीन गुणों (सत, रज और तम) से ऊपर उठकर चौथे पद का अधिकारी बन जाता है |


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 3, 2012)

Guru Nanak ji travelled to far off FOUR CORNERS of the then known world..hadwaar..Mecca..South...Orrissa..Bengal..etc...He fearlessly confronted huge crowds and told them the error of their ways...at hardwaar he threw waters in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION to all others to educate them on the FUTILITY of their actions..in Mecca he showed that the Creator doesnt confine himself to just one place..certainly NOT on a tiny place on a tiny grain of sand that is "Earth"...when He has Patallan patal lakh agassna agas to look after...Guru nanak ji Fearlessly CONFRONTED the Invader Babar and told him of his cruelty and massacring the poor and the weak..( and went to prison and performed Hard Labour as punishment for standing up for the TRUTH...as later Day SIKHS did in their Hundreds of Thousands following the shining examples of Guru Arjun ji, guru teg bahadur Ji...

I dont think it was "easier" to FIGHT..Babbar..Jehangir..Aurengzeb....than to visit the Siddhs/Yogis on the Himalayan Peaks and JOIN THEM in "meditation" for AGES ?? Why Guru Nanak ji didnt choose the "HARD" path...came back down to Sultan Pur Lodhi and FACED Babar ( easy path ) ?? I think that the HARD PATH was not to shut off ones self into a cave..but to come down and be COUNTED as Guru nanak ji did compared to the thousands of Siidhs and Yogis who remained in the Himalayan Caves. The EASY Path is to stay away and adopt a I DONT CARE attitude.....all can go to blazes as long as my meditation goes on unhindred..???

2. SECONDLY in order for one to have the Ultimate FREEDOM to be able to "MEDITATE"...one has to First FIGHT for that RIGHT. IN 1984...many "peaceful" Sikhs who just/simply wanted to visit Darbar sahib and Matha Tek/listen to kirtan...had to undergo BODY SEARCHES and HUMILIATION by Goi Armed Forces GUARDING and OCCUPYING the Darbar sahib Complex...long after the fighting had ended !! ONLY the STRONG can PRAY IN PEACE !!...the WEAK get TRAMPLED OVER by the MAJORITY...read world history and show me one instance where a WEAK MINORITY has enjoyed all RIGHTS and the MAJORITY Community/ruling class willingly gave them all rights as free of charge...There is not a single instance..except in the Khalsa Raaj of maharaja Ranjit Singh who upkept mosques, mandirs and gurdwaras equally..not many know the Maharaj donated MORE GOLD to mandirs than to the Golden temple...but then that Raaj was an exception in every which way...the exception not the rule...


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 3, 2012)

vipkolon said:


> No, what I mean to say that state of mind of devotee is more important than outward tag of a Sikh. A true Sikh has to be Gurumukh and not Manmukh. He should control his mind and surrender it to Hukm of Satguru. He should become example to the whole world and show them the divine glory of Akal Purukh. People should not call him Sikh by his outward appearance but the glory and shine on his face, peace and contentment in his eyes, love and compassion for mankind. Guru Nanak's message is not only for Sikhs but for all humanity. *A person belonging to Sikh community does not become a Sikh automatically but he has to prove his worthiness by spiritual efforts. A non-Sikh following Guru Sahibs's teachings can be called as true Sikh as Guru Granth Sahib contains vanis of more than 30 saints which were not Sikhs but Guru Sahibs has considered them as true Sikhs.*



This is purely theoritical ,hardly happen in real world.Whenever A person born in sikh family do something good or become world famous the sikh community just go gaga over it irrespective of whether the person is even following sikhism or not .On the other hand in India thousands of people in India visit Gurdwara's do sewa read bani but don't call themselves sikh.The sikh community also don't call them sikh


----------



## vipkolon (Apr 3, 2012)

kds1980 said:


> This is purely theoritical ,hardly happen in real world.Whenever A person born in sikh family do something good or become world famous the sikh community just go gaga over it irrespective of whether the person is even following sikhism or not .On the other hand in India thousands of people in India visit Gurdwara's do sewa read bani but don't call themselves sikh.The sikh community also don't call them sikh


But do you call this world real ? What matters is not the crowd but what Guru Nanak says - This world is all illusion, Go and seek your true home. People's opinions do not matter, what matters is Guru's opinion. We have to choose whether we want to be real Sikh or dummy Sikh. Definition of real Sikh will not change even if the world changes.


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 3, 2012)

It can be considered an illusion and what we truly are may itself seem an illusion.
So, the angle we look for a real sikh  can make a huge difference.

I don't want to get into the illusion thing too much, as then we might as well just watch Keanu Reeves 'Matrix' to get some understanding. 
Although note, that when, or if we come out of a  'real ' world, then whatever non illusion state we are in, the world will seem even more of an illusion as we would then be in the 'real'.

Sat Kartar
Lucky Singh


----------



## Babajis Servant (Apr 3, 2012)

Bhai Vipkolon Ji,

Thank you very much form giving some Gyan on what Babaji says for a True Sikhi.

Every one is weak and have fear in his heart, but with Babajis blessing a same normal weak person can fight a Tiger and can win over it.

So l praise to Waheguru and our beloved Babajis', "aap he mohe ubare" I have offer myself, my body, my mind and my soul on your lotus feet.

No one can claim to be a Gyani, we all are Agyani, a Sikh can never be a Gyani, he is a student for all his life. Only Babaji is a True Gyani.

We are nothing I cant even say or think how Waheguru is, for me only my Guru can guide me to reach Waheguru. 

My knowledge is nothing I am a biggest of all fool, and I can not see any difference between Babaji and Waheguru, I have not seen Narayan, but when I see SGGS ji I seen my Narayan is there.

My pray for all my Ten Gurus and holy SGGS ji - "Gurur Brahma, Gurur Vishnu, Gurur Devo Maheswarai. Guru Saksaat Par Brahm, Tasmaye Sri Gurwey Namaha" (Guru is Brahma, Guru is Vishnu, Guru is Shiv, Guru is the true God, I bow on my Gurus feet)

Gurfateh,


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 3, 2012)

vipkolon said:


> But do you call this world real ? What matters is not the crowd but what Guru Nanak says - This world is all illusion, Go and seek your true home. People's opinions do not matter, what matters is Guru's opinion. We have to choose whether we want to be real Sikh or dummy Sikh. Definition of real Sikh will not change even if the world changes.



There are several point of views like spiritual.political ,cultural.The world is illusion is of spiritual point of view  and a spiritually advanced person will see it  in that way ,but for 99%+ people  in world ,the world is real place.
As far people's opinion is concerned,sorry but that also matter.If real sikhs will keep saying that they don't care about world opinion then it will dummy sikhs that will be in charge of Gurdwara's,they will become head of sikh institutions and no wonder we all so much corruption.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 3, 2012)

vipkolon ji thanks for your post. Some comments,


vipkolon said:


> _It is very easy to fight in a war_ than to sit still in meditation for few hours.


_Sure it is easy to say what one does not do by self.  Let us know how many son(s) you self sacrificed in a war like Guru Gobind Singh ji’s two elder sons for a cause that one day you could be living as a Sikh._



vipkolon said:


> Before principle of "Peeri and Meeri" was propagated by Guru Hargovind Sahib (as that was the need of those times because Hindus and Sikhs were unsafe in those times), _the message of previous Gurus was completely spiritual_.


_The message from all Guru ji’s has been about living.  Guru ji’s don’t differentiate between living and spirituality.  These separations have been created by the “meditation” crowds, etc._



vipkolon said:


> Guru Nanak decried strongly the _outward rituals and stressed on pure spirituality_.


_Guru Nanak Dev ji taught about true living and not just spirituality.  Yes he debunked a whole lot of Hinduism rituals and I agree._



vipkolon said:


> His message was completely universal and applied to all irrespective of their castes, religions and nationalities. _We will be doing a great disservice to Guru Sahibs if we try to restrict their teachings to Sikhs only_.


_No one has the power to restrict in this day and age in terms of learning other than peopl’s own closed minds unless they are under control of family elders, etc._



vipkolon said:


> Guru Sahib had only _one Hukm and that is to worship the Akal Purukh and nothing else_.


_Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji teaches and guides you to understand the creator and creator’s creation and live in consonance accordingly.  Worshipping is not part of Sikhism, understanding is._



vipkolon said:


> _It is the ignorant human mind_ which is trying to divide even Sikhs into various sects based on different outward rituals.


_If such rituals were fundamentally debunked as meaningless as well as dysfunctional by Guru ji’s why there is issue for anyone to speak up against such.  Would our Guru ji’s expect us to be silent as they did not stay silent in face of people being misled.  Sikhism is not a passive spirit but an active spirit.  Lot of effort is being made to turn Sikhs into passive blobs with eyes closed and engrossed within themselves.  That is a disservice to all our Guru ji did for us and the guidance they so provided._



vipkolon said:


> _One should judge a Sikh_ not by his dress but by the dynamism of his personality. he should be a shining beacon to the humanity like the Guru Sahibs.


_There is no need to judge.  Help and positively encourage by example, yes._

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

